# NBC in Dallas



## patrick77 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just got a Samsung 1080p yesterday and plugged in OTA antennae until I get the 622 on Saturday. My question is concerning picture aspect ratio. Last night the CBS show "How I Met Your Mother" came in awesome and filled up the entire screen with a 1080i signal. This morning the Today show also came in at 1080i but the left and right was chopped off like it was 4:3 even though the TV was set to 16:9. When I switched the TV to 4:3 it really squeezed everything in. Is the Today show supposed to be 16:9?

Thanks


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

No, the Today Show is still in 4x3 as are all the NBC news shows right now. There is nothing wrong with your TV.

Think Color TV in 1965. All the new prime time shows were in color. The rest were a mish-mash of color and black & white. Same thing now.

See ya
Tony


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

The reason the "Today Show" is outdoors right now is, they are rebuilding their studios and conrol room for HDTV :hurah: .

Unfortunately, all the HD on NBC is in prime time and late night, right now. Maybe "Days of Our Lives" or some other soap will be next to switch. It wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------

